# Greeting from the North Coast



## NuclearMantis (Sep 18, 2007)

Just thought I'd toss in my introduction here. I'm 19, a student, and currently reside in Northern California. I just acquired my first mantis the other day and I had no idea there was such a base for owning them as pets. Keep up the good work.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome! What species?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Neculearmantis, What species did you get? Welcome too!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome! YOu found a great mantis base.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 19, 2007)

welcome


----------

